# Meilleur VPN pour Mac OSX Sierra et iOS?



## flysurfing (3 Juin 2017)

Bonjour a vous tous,

Je cherche un bon VPN pour me protéger en ligne et pouvoir changer mon adresse ip pour pouvoir regarder du contenu geo-bloqué.

Je fais une petite étude et semble t'il la pluspart des VPN modernes fonctionnent bien sur MAC car une Application VPN pour OSX et IOS et developpé.

D'apres ce test un VPN appele Express semble fonctionner avec OSX et iPhone.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci a vous !


----------



## Volagal (2 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour, j'utilise vpnfacile avec tunnelblick sur mon mac et le vpn marche très bien, jamais de déconnexion et un très bon débit.
J'ai réussi a installer le vpn sur mon mac depuis ce tutoriel pour installer tunnelblick sur mac os

Cependant je les pas trouvé sur ton comparatif vpn, je les trouvé sur un site qui intègre un comparatif d'une cinquantaine de fournisseur vpn


----------



## edenpulse (3 Septembre 2017)

Pourquoi utiliser une application pour ce genre de choses alors que macOS intègre directement tout ce qu'il faut pour configurer et se connecter à un VPN ?
Private Internet access est un bon choix.


----------



## Volagal (7 Septembre 2017)

Salut, tu utilises qu'elle application intégrer ? sur mountain lion je penses pas que j'ai d'application intégrer car j'avais chercher


----------



## edenpulse (7 Septembre 2017)

c'est simplement dans les réglages réseaux

https://macminicolo.net/mountainlionvpn à partir de "PART IV: Client Setup"
ou encore https://www.vpn-accounts.com/mac-os-x-10-7.html


----------



## Ami74 (7 Septembre 2017)

https://www.slate.fr/story/101631/internet-hyper-prudent....Ça c'est l'anonymat sur le web, le vrai..VPN seul, proxy seul, DNSCrypt seul,  ça ne sert a rien ...!


----------



## Volagal (7 Septembre 2017)

edenpulse a dit:


> c'est simplement dans les réglages réseaux
> 
> https://macminicolo.net/mountainlionvpn à partir de "PART IV: Client Setup"
> ou encore https://www.vpn-accounts.com/mac-os-x-10-7.html



Ah oui c'est pour PPTP / L2TP qui et pris en charge part défaut, OpenVPN et un protocole open source qui n'est pas intégrer part défaut, faut donc l'ajouter. C'est la ou tunnelblick rentre en jeux


----------



## Ami74 (23 Septembre 2017)

Les fournisseurs d'accès Internet impliqués dans les campagnes d'espionnage FinFisher ?
Des indices relayés par ESET le suggèrent
Le 23 septembre 2017, par Patrick Ruiz, Chroniqueur Actualités


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2017)

@Ami74
Tu fais quoi là, de la désinformation ?


----------



## hipodopo91 (28 Février 2018)

C'est peut-être un peu tard mais ExpressVPN est en effet un bon choix. J'espère que tu l'as choisi


----------



## rejane (28 Juillet 2018)

Salut à Tous,
J'ai HMA pro VPN qui semble fonctionner normalement. Cependant, avec transmission. Je télécharge sans difficulté et rapidement. Mais, depuis quelques jours, les envois ne se font pas malgré les tentatives de plusieurs pairs sur un même dossier. J'ai remarqué que le port d'écoute - 62683 ou 56915 ou autre  - est toujours fermé! Quoi faire?
Ce qui m'inquiète c'est le ratio du torrent, n'étant pas alimenté par les partages, arrive à saturation ( ratio inférieur à 1,25) et ne pourrai bientôt plus télécharger les reportages télévisés et séries ratées de la télévision. 
Merci de votre aide
Je suis sous iMac Sierra et FreeBox


----------

